# What is this piece in my rear suspension?



## E_v_a_n (9 mo ago)

Hey all
I have an 08' Cannondale Rush 3 carbon. I want to get some bigger tires, but there's not much clearance due to this bar on the back.
Is it a brace to stiffen it?
A mount of some sorts for a rear fender?
Thanks


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it is a stiffener. you need it


a machine shop could build you a new one that could have a curve to allow taller tire
or remove it entirely and have a bike that wobbles in the corners and chunk


----------



## E_v_a_n (9 mo ago)

That's what I thought.
Thanks!


----------



## netaron (12 mo ago)

If there's enough room to work, you could flip it and bolt it from the opposite side, granted you do some filing.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Before making any changes, compress the suspension and see how close the stiffener moves toward the post.


----------



## Dorp to falt (Nov 20, 2021)

jimglassford said:


> Before making any changes, compress the suspension and see how close the stiffener moves toward the post.


And see how close the current tire is to other parts of the frame.


----------



## E_v_a_n (9 mo ago)

Thanks everyone.
I have decided not to mess with it, thanks to your suggestions.


----------

